# SRR - Report Writing for the Crash Investigator



## SRR (Mar 22, 2003)

http://srrtraining.com/ReportWritingforCrashInvestigators.htm










*Hosting Agency:* Natick Police Department

*Location of Training:* 
Frederick C. Conley Public Safety Training Center 
20 East Central Street
Natick, MA 01760

*Dates:* Tuesday, May 15, 2007

*Registration/Check-in:* 
Tuesday, May 15, 2007 
7:30AM - 8:00AM

*Class Hours:* 8:00AM - 4:00PM

*Recommended Hotel:* 
Hampton Inn
319 Speen Street
Natick, MA 01760
1-508-653-5000

Please request the Natick Police Training Rate $109 per night + tax

Directions: www.mapquest.com

***********************************************************************

*Location of Training:* 
Northampton Fire Department
26 Carlon Drive
Northampton, MA 01060

*Dates:* Friday, May 18, 2007

*Registration/Check-in:* 
Friday, May 18, 2007 
7:30AM - 8:00AM

*Class Hours:* 8:00AM - 4:00PM

*Recommended Hotel:* TBA

*Directions:* www.mapquest.com

*Course Overview:*

Just as motor vehicle crashes require investigation, they also require report writing. In many cases, both the investigation and the report writing leave a lot to be desired in regard to completeness. This class focuses on the report itself. This legal document, a representation of the investigator's factual findings, serves numerous purposes well after the damaged vehicles have been removed from the scene and the non-life threatening injuries recovered from. When these cases go through the deposition process and the actual court appearance, is when the investigator who has written a thorough report will realize the importance of their earlier actions.

*Who should attend this course:*

This course is designed for any law enforcement officer that is required to complete crash investigation reports and/or review those same reports.

*Course Content:*

Types of crash reports
Chain of custody issues 
Who the investigator should speak with at the scene and thereafter
Are procedural safeguards in place?
Avoiding the cross examination favorites of bias and conflict
What is needed within your report to assist in your judicial qualification as an expert
How public records and hospital records can be instrumental to your report
Dying declarations
How your report may involve municipal and state liability based upon notations as to street lights, signs and road conditions
How your report can aid the District Attorney
Proper inclusion of demonstrative evidence (Chalks, diagrams, photos, formula derivations, etc)
Avoiding the pitfalls of irrelevant information and incomplete evidence
Legal presumptions that are allowed in an investigation and how they are incorporated in the report
Proper inclusion of photographs with the report, issue of authentication, foundation of camera operator and standard acceptance by the local courts
What current caselaw states about the retrieval and downloading of the Event Data Recorder (EDR) and how you should document this process
Appropriate use of disclaimers within the report
Avoiding the administrative pitfalls of noncompliance with Department Policies and Procedures and mandated involvement by the local District Attorney's Office.
Plus much more!

*Instructor:* Officer John Moore has been a member of the Holliston MA Police Department since 1995. Prior to becoming a police officer Moore received a BA in Political Science from the University of Massachusetts in 1984 and in 1988 he graduated from Suffolk Law School where he received his J.D. and practiced law in Massachusetts courts . Among numerous other roles, Officer Moore is also a crash reconstructionist and has attended 350 additional hours of specialized training relating to the field crash reconstruction.


----------

